# hurt my bump



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin,
This afternoon I was playing with DD (2 years old) on the sofa and she took me by surprise by throwing herself on me and landing right on my tummy  .  I am nearly 14 weeks pregnant with twins - will they be OK?  It did hurt at the time but I feel fine now.  I have had no bleeding or cramps and have had a quick listen with my doppler (I know it's still early) and could definitely hear a heartbeat - I can never find them both / distinguish between the 2 so have given up worrying about this.  
Thanks,
Michelle. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's unlikely that if she had done any damage, that you wouldn't have had some sort of sign now. See how things go over the next 24 hours, and if you have any bleeding or pain, ring the Drs,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks,
Still feel OK today - no pain, bleeding etc.  Have had another dopple and found 2 heartbeats at different speeds so presumably 2 separate babies.  Is it safe to stop worrying now do you think?
Michelle. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would suspect that if you can hear them at two different speeds that one may be your own heartbeat, it's difficult to say without hearing them myself. It's still a little early to listen in and they will be difficult to find and determine two heartbeats, if you are still concerned it might be worth ringing your gp and seeing if they can refer you to the early pregnancy unit for some reassurance,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jellybaby (Aug 10, 2007)

Thankyou so much for all your help.  Saw my mw this pm for reassurance and she found both heartbeats easily - phew.  Feel much better now. xx


----------

